# Hoy compro bankias, allá vosotros...



## ciudadanodealcorcon (17 May 2012)

Siempre me gusta ver el vaso medio lleno, antes que medio vacio:

Hoy entro en bankias, pues me salí antes de la caida bestial que esta teniendo.
Hoy es mi momento.


----------



## Fuego azul (17 May 2012)

Esperate a mañana, van a estar mejor todavia


----------



## Jsn (17 May 2012)

¿Y este mensaje?
¿Le ha juankeado la cuenta del foro Cascallana o Animosa?


----------



## EMPEDOCLES (17 May 2012)

No cojas un cuchillo cuando cae.

De cualquier forma suerte, yo tb tengo Bankias, Mariano las compro por mi.


----------



## jam14 (17 May 2012)

ciudadanodealcorcon dijo:


> Hoy entro en bankias, pues me salí antes de la caida bestial que esta teniendo.
> Hoy es mi momento.




Te veo muy "animoso"... :rolleye:

Pues nada nada, compra que te las quitan de las manos... ::


----------



## Aitor Menta (17 May 2012)

Estos son los patriotas que necesitamos, y no los gallinas que salen corriendo ante la más mínima dificultad


Banzaiiiiiiiiii!!! ::


----------



## Funci-vago (17 May 2012)

Animo, wapisimo. Al principio cuesta pero luego ni se nota.


----------



## neofiz (17 May 2012)

Miro la cotización y veo que hoy cae un 23%.

Esto en dos dias se convierte en el lehman brothers español.


----------



## Pasapisero_borrado (17 May 2012)

Anda pilla unos cuantos pa mi, ya te doy la pasta el mes que viene.


----------



## Seamus (17 May 2012)

El Alcorcón sí se cree que puede subir a Primera


----------



## La Maria (17 May 2012)

ciudadanodealcorcon dijo:


> Hoy entro en bankias, pues me salí antes de la caida bestial que esta teniendo.
> Hoy es mi momento.




Tú lo que estás es más pillao que un bacalao... :


----------



## 123456 (17 May 2012)

EMPEDOCLES dijo:


> No cojas un cuchillo cuando cae.
> 
> De cualquier forma suerte, yo tb tengo Bankias, Mariano las compro por mi.



Muy bueno, podíamos hacer un calculo a ver a cuantas acciones tocamos por español :


----------



## dekka (17 May 2012)

compra unas terras de paso


----------



## -H- (17 May 2012)

Pues para entrar en Bankia que no hay quien la valore en las condiciones actuales ¿por qué no te metes en Repsol? Yo he comprado Repsol a 13.5 el otro día y tengo ordenes puestas en 12.5 y en 11.7
Un saludo y suerte


----------



## España1 (17 May 2012)

Cada vez que leo un titular sobre bankia me alegro un porrón de haber salido a 3,69... fiu, la tostada que me perdí.

Aún hoy no me atrevo a volver a entrar; el sector financiero está pistonudo (y eso que SAN me llama).


----------



## Tacaño (17 May 2012)

Acabas de suicidarte.

Anda, debías haberte subido al Inverso apalancado del IBEX (INVE2), yo avisé en su día, ya llevo un +12% en menos de 1 mes y lo que me queda:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...2066-doble-inverso-del-ibex-ticker-2inve.html


----------



## Registrador (17 May 2012)

Lo de Alcorcón es digno de estudio, ¿qué os echan en el agua?


----------



## sen (17 May 2012)

pruebas de tu salida


----------



## ciudadanodealcorcon (17 May 2012)

sen dijo:


> pruebas de tu salida



Me he salido y punto.
Lo creas o no.


----------



## Stopford (17 May 2012)

Que huevos...


----------



## Corruptos (17 May 2012)




----------



## Mr.Kaplan (17 May 2012)

Yo también tengo bankias. Dentro de poco tendré caixacatalunyas, lacaixas, y bancospopulares.

Soy contribuyente español y De Guindos es mi gestor.


----------



## Pasapisero_borrado (17 May 2012)

Mr.Kaplan dijo:


> Soy contribuyente español y De Guindos es mi gestor.



De Guindos es mi gestor, nada me falta.


----------



## >> 47 << (17 May 2012)

Juas juas juas. Otro de los mirones *fanboys* que *quiso ser bankero por 1000 euros*.





> ​


----------



## El_Dinero_es Deuda (17 May 2012)

Aitor Menta dijo:


> Estos son los patriotas que necesitamos, y no los gallinas que salen corriendo ante la más mínima dificultad
> 
> 
> Banzaiiiiiiiiii!!! ::



Esto si que es patriotismo si señor, no ondear banderas y apalear negros, kamikases en la gloria del sol.


----------



## sen (17 May 2012)

la inteligencia de muchos bankeros https://twitter.com/#!/RAFAMORATETE/status/199848261308256256


----------



## Bubble Boy (17 May 2012)

Estamos de cachondeo pero como esto siga así durante tiempo, va a haber una suspensión de cotización en bolsa y corralito.


----------



## AlquilerPorLasNUbes (17 May 2012)

Si has podido comprar en 1.17 o 1.2 ahora ganas más de un 10%. Es lo que tienen los valores debiles, en unos segundos puedes perder o ganar un gran pellizco. Yo no me arriesgo, de momento.


----------



## ciudadanodealcorcon (17 May 2012)

Esta ya en 17%, llegando a perder un 28%. 
Gente que comprando hoy a una bajada del 28% ahora ganaría un 11%.
Allá vosotros.


----------



## moncton (17 May 2012)

Buscando el centimito del rebote del gato muerto?

Estos chicharros es lo que tienen


----------



## Vorsicht (17 May 2012)

ciudadanodealcorcon dijo:


> Esta ya en 17%, llegando a perder un 28%.
> Gente que comprando hoy a una bajada del 28% ahora ganaría un 11%.
> Allá vosotros.



Puede que lleves razón, los listos asustan, los tontos venden, y hala pa'rriba. Así es siempre la bolsa: el lugar donde los listos le birlan el dinero a los pardillos.::


----------



## La Maria (17 May 2012)

ciudadanodealcorcon dijo:


> Me he salido y punto.
> Lo creas o no.




Hamijo ciudadanodealcorcon/animosa: 

Ni el más neófito de los integrantes de este foro ignora que eres el peor troll/multinick que se haya visto por estos lares. 

Cómo para comprar siguiendo una recomendación tuya... :vomito:


----------



## ciudadanodealcorcon (17 May 2012)

La Maria dijo:


> Hamijo ciudadanodealcorcon/animosa:
> 
> Ni el más neófito de los integrantes de este foro ignora que eres el peor troll/multinick que se haya visto por estos lares.
> 
> Cómo para comprar siguiendo una recomendación tuya... :vomito:



:XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX:

Calopez, YO TE INVOCOOOOOOOO. DILES QUE ESTAN EQUIVOCADOS.


----------



## nachetemari (17 May 2012)

Y lo que te quede te lo gastarás en el casino que van a poner al lado de tu casa, a ver si te recuperas, a que sí??::::


----------



## Pasapisero_borrado (17 May 2012)

Lo mejor es lo de "allá vosotros" :XX: :XX: :XX: 

Festival del humor!!! :XX: :XX: :XX:


----------



## Zetaperro (17 May 2012)

Hasta llegar a 0€ aún queda caida


----------



## muertoviviente (17 May 2012)

vuelve a la carga , casi un 30% de guano


----------



## el segador (17 May 2012)

en menos de 15 dias la veo la acción a 0,80 euros o menos


----------



## Shui (17 May 2012)

Rebote del gato muerto?

Era para hacer un metesaca, si sales tarde, puff it's gone


----------



## el paciente (17 May 2012)

allá tú,yo en bolsa hace años que como que noooooo


----------



## Stock Option (17 May 2012)

En situaciones como estas es donde se pegan los pelotazos . Se me ejecutó una stop loss a 2,25 y estoy planteándome pillar más a estos precios .

Hay que aguantar el chaparrón y cuando esto suba , pasta a la buchaca y owned generalizado .


----------



## cnk57 (17 May 2012)

ciudadanodealcorcon dijo:


> Siempre me gusta ver el vaso medio lleno, antes que medio vacio:
> 
> Hoy entro en bankias, pues me salí antes de la caida bestial que esta teniendo.
> Hoy es mi momento.




Espera a que valgan 0, así te lo quedas tóo pa tí.


----------



## Sealand (17 May 2012)

ciudadanodealcorcon dijo:


> Esta ya en 17%, llegando a perder un 28%.
> Gente que comprando hoy a una bajada del 28% ahora ganaría un 11%.
> Allá vosotros.



Por eso no la han suspendido de cotización a pesar de caer un 30%, aquí hay algunos que están sacando tajada ::


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (17 May 2012)

Bankia no puede valer cero.
Se hacen ellos mismos autocartera y el estado que está 
detrás de ellos, se ha comido sus activos más tóxicos.
También el montón de ladrillo que tiene no vale cero.
El valor real de la acción de Bankia será alguno entre 0 y 1.
Veremos.


----------



## sen (17 May 2012)

¿al final en qué valor has comprado?


----------



## ciudadanodealcorcon (18 May 2012)

Hola Buenos Dias.

En estos momentos la acción de bankia se dispara , y ya sube un 9%.

Un saludo a todos.


----------



## fennando (18 May 2012)

un 23 % sube ahora, felicidades para quien compró (y vendió ahora claro)


----------



## ciudadanodealcorcon (18 May 2012)

Ayer casi me banea un moderador, diciendo que estaba cometiendo un delito por recomendar comprar algo quebrado.

En fin.

Espero que alguien se haya beneficiado por jugar en corto.

Por cierto, yo no compré.


----------



## silverwindow (18 May 2012)

Bankia: o te arruinas o te forras.

los pelotazos siempre se hacen con huevos, no con cerebro.


----------



## >> 47 << (18 May 2012)

elanimosodealcorcon dijo:


> Hoy compro bankias, allá vosotros...





elanimosodealcorcon dijo:


> Por cierto, yo no compré.



 Desde luego, hay sujetos que inspiran idéntica confi que animosa, ¿o no? :XX:



>


----------



## Vercingetorix (18 May 2012)

Los que compren Bankias creo que estan en medio de una guerra entre el sector financiero español y los fondos de inversion que vienen a comerselos con patatas.

Ojito que aqui se empiezan a manejar muchas cantidades y en 2 horas las cosas pueden dar vuelcos.

Mi consejo es que no seais excesivamente avariciosos, y no espereis demasido para vender, fijaros un precio razonable y venden ahí


----------



## España1 (18 May 2012)

Ciudadano, no sé si finalmente compraste; si es así enhorabuena por su 30% de hoy PLAS; PLAS 

Venda ya insensato e invite a algo!


----------



## España1 (18 May 2012)

señor lobo dijo:


> mañana otro día en rojo. Las has comprado ya?



Dejemos el pitonisismo para la bruja lola :ouch:


----------



## tobias (18 May 2012)

ciudadanodealcorcon dijo:


> Ayer casi me banea un moderador, diciendo que estaba cometiendo un delito por recomendar comprar algo quebrado.
> 
> En fin.
> 
> ...



si lo decías en serio y no lo hicistes... menuda cagada, vendiendo hoy al 20% de beneficio te podías pagar mínimo las vacaciones.


----------



## ciudadanodealcorcon (18 May 2012)

tobias dijo:


> si lo decías en serio y no lo hicistes... menuda cagada, vendiendo hoy al 20% de beneficio te podías pagar mínimo las vacaciones.



Creo que hay valores, menos volatiles, y con un muy buen precio ahora mismo.

Telefonica
Santander
Repsol


----------



## ciudadanodealcorcon (18 May 2012)

Ayer este hilo subió con comentarios donde me daban hasta en el carnet de identidad, incluso recibí avisos de los moderadores.

Hoy silencio absoluto...


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (18 May 2012)

Bankia recuperando, por eso que en la bolsa nunca se sabe.


----------



## kenny220 (18 May 2012)

está claro que hay gente que sabe. 

Enhorabuena por sus rendimientos.


----------



## malote (18 May 2012)

Y yo que iba a comprar ayer a ultima hora, aunque esta subida del 30%...., sobretodo cuando todo el mundo esta pendiente de la evoucion de facebook......, no se, no se. Espero que vaya bien por ciudadano, aunque creo que habrá movimientos a mitad de la semana que viene.


----------



## Sealand (18 May 2012)

Felicidades a los audaces que compraron Bankias ayer en mínimos entre escarnio y mofa de los demás foreros :Aplauso:


----------



## mave_victor (18 May 2012)

Que muerto está este hilo hoy, ayer era una fiesta!


----------



## ciudadanodealcorcon (18 May 2012)

mave_victor dijo:


> Que muerto está este hilo hoy, ayer era una fiesta!



Ya ves. Ni siquiera el moderador me ha mandado algun mensaje diciendo que lo que posteaba podría ser delito por incitar a la compra de acciones de empresas quebradas (literal).

En fin...


----------



## Pulpo Paul (18 May 2012)

>> 47 << dijo:


> Juas juas juas. Otro de los mirones *fanboys* que *quiso ser bankero por 1000 euros*.



Este hilo es una mina de *OWNEDS* ::


----------



## Pulpo Paul (18 May 2012)

pasapisero dijo:


> lo mejor es lo de "allá vosotros" :xx: :xx: :xx:
> 
> Festival del humor!!! :xx: :xx: :xx:




:xx::xx::xx::xx::xx::xx::xx::xx::xx::xx::xx::xx::xx::xx::xx::xx::xx:


----------



## Pulpo Paul (18 May 2012)

ciudadanodealcorcon dijo:


> Ya ves. Ni siquiera el moderador me ha mandado algun mensaje diciendo que lo que posteaba podría ser delito por incitar a la compra de acciones de empresas quebradas (literal).
> 
> En fin...



Yo lo había leído pero hoy no lo veo. 

Lo habrá borrado para limpiar su nick.


----------



## bentox (18 May 2012)

La verdad que entrar en estos valores es jodido de ******** pero si uno acierta los momentos oportunos puede forrarse.

También estas entradas son para peña preparada para un todo o nada.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (18 May 2012)

El que haya comprado a 1.17 ayer y vendido a 1.86 hoy
le habrá ganado más del 50 % en 24 horas.

Desgraciadamente no tengo 100 mil euros para cuando 
pasan estas cosas.


----------



## ciudadanodealcorcon (18 May 2012)

Al final no compre, así que owned para mi también. ;-)


----------



## kader35 (19 May 2012)

ciudadanodealcorcon dijo:


> Al final no compre, así que owned para mi también. ;-)



Al final no te fiaste de tu intuición e hiciste caso a los agoreros. La próxima vez no compartas tu opinión y actúa. Aquí todos estamos igual, ninguno tenemos ni idea, pero nos gusta incordiar un poco. Unas veces se gana y otras se pierde.

Cuando yo conté en el foro que había contratado un depósito en la CAM al 4,25 me dijeron unas cuantas cosas, pero ahí está, 6 meses rentando.


----------



## ciudadanodealcorcon (19 May 2012)

Seguís callados como frutas...


----------



## currito (19 May 2012)

ciudadanodealcorcon dijo:


> Seguís callados como frutas...



¿Y qué esperabas? aquí hay mucha .utita suelta a la que le gusta echar mierda a espuertas pero que no reconoce que se ha comido un OWNED de órdago.


----------



## ciudadanodealcorcon (20 May 2012)

señor lobo dijo:


> Veremos el lunes como acaba la cosa. Espero que el gato tenga paracaídas



Ok, seguramente el lunes caiga...pero los listos no han abierto la boca sobre lo del viernes.
No me vale.
Estan callados como frutas,lo del lunes ya no vale...


----------



## apeche2000 (20 May 2012)

bankiero dijo:


> El que haya comprado a 1.17 ayer y vendido a 1.86 hoy
> le habrá ganado más del 50 % en 24 horas.
> 
> Desgraciadamente no tengo 100 mil euros para cuando
> pasan estas cosas.



Ya, pero para meter 100k a las bankias tienes que tener por lo menos 2 millones de euros, jugarse mas del 5% de tu patrimonio a una acción hundida es suicida....
ah perdonad, que el forero medio tiene 5 millones de euros....:rolleye:


----------



## ciudadanodealcorcon (21 May 2012)

Hola Buenos Días.

Hoy Lunes, de nuevo subiendo.
Ha llegado a una subida del 8%.

Buenos días.


----------



## ciudadanodealcorcon (21 May 2012)

¿Hoy otra vez estáis callados, aquellos que me criticabais?
La verdad, no os entiendo, reconoced vuestro error, ¿no?


----------



## jamesito (21 May 2012)

Antes muerta que sin silla!!


----------



## carfax (25 May 2012)

ciudadanodealcorcon dijo:


> Siempre me gusta ver el vaso medio lleno, antes que medio vacio:
> 
> Hoy entro en bankias, pues me salí antes de la caida bestial que esta teniendo.
> Hoy es mi momento.



Te saliste otra vez a tiempo?


----------



## Hastur (25 May 2012)

Que ganas de pasarme por la sucursal y hablar con la que me lo ofrecia para que vea que lo que la dije no estaba tan equivocado...


----------



## tontelez (25 May 2012)

Este post es como cuando ves un vídeo de un tío en bici se pega una hostia y te ríes. Bien, ya se la pegado la hostia.

Ahora abres un post que se titule: Yo compré bankias y ahora tengo papelitos de colores.


----------



## japiluser (25 May 2012)

mareeeeeeeeeeeee....................................!

Bankia pide la suspensin de cotizacin por "falta de concrecin en las cifras"


----------



## taipan (25 May 2012)

Hastur dijo:


> Que ganas de pasarme por la sucursal y hablar con la que me lo ofrecia para que vea que lo que la dije no estaba tan equivocado...



Yo, si fuera tu, me pasaba... nada mas que por hacerle ver que no soy ningun tonto a quien engañar. 

Eso sí; con educación y un toque de sorna...


----------



## florian (25 May 2012)

Yo creo que es una opción muy arriesgada la de invertir en bankia


----------



## sorge (25 May 2012)

florian dijo:


> Yo creo que es una opción muy arriesgada la de invertir en bankia



¿con la cotización suspendida?
Sí, arriesgada es decir poco.
¿Formas parte de alguna embajada interplanetaria?
Sed bienvenidos reptilianos, no nos extingáis hasta octubre, por favor.


----------



## kokaine (27 May 2012)

Me han sobrado 2 euros del fin de semana, así que mañana o pasado a comprar tropescientos mil acciones, podre sentarme en las juntas al lado de Goirigolzarri.

Ya era hora de que mi vida vaya mejorando....


----------



## ciudadanodealcorcon (30 May 2012)

Hoy ya no, obviamente.


----------



## terelu (14 Jun 2012)

yo creo que ha sido una buena compra

reparte esas plusvis!!!


----------



## animosa (21 Jun 2012)

<img src="http://img191.imageshack.us/img191/3164/bankia.png"/>

Kotzegger, CIO de Raiffeisen: "Bankia puede acabar siendo el Lehman europeo" - Cotizalia.com


----------



## Chila (21 Jun 2012)

Sigan comprando sigan.


----------



## opilano (21 Jun 2012)

animosa dijo:


> <img src="http://img191.imageshack.us/img191/3164/bankia.png"/>
> 
> Kotzegger, CIO de Raiffeisen: "Bankia puede acabar siendo el Lehman europeo" - Cotizalia.com



No jodas que ademas de un piso que va camino de valer la mitad, también tienes acciones en Bankia que han perdido mas de un 75% de su valor...
Eres una joya de las finanzas, nena ::


----------



## animosa (22 Jun 2012)

opilano dijo:


> No jodas que ademas de un piso que va camino de valer la mitad, también tienes acciones en Bankia que han perdido mas de un 75% de su valor...
> Eres una joya de las finanzas, nena ::



Yo en Bankia solamente tengo la hipoteca, y una cuenta corriente.

Aunque visto lo visto, la cuenta corriente la voy a utilizar solamente para pagar la hipoteca, por si acaso :no:


----------



## drazen23 (22 Jun 2012)

Habria que ver el gráfico, y con el palo que se han llevado puede que reboten con cierta fuerza....pero vamos, ahora mismo son una ruleta rusa.

Hace un año todos los bancos y cajas sanos, superando los test de stress...

Ahora necesitan 62.000 millones.

Proximamente......


----------



## j.w.pepper (22 Jun 2012)

Teniendo en cuenta los subidones y bajones que está pegando bankia estas últimas semanas, como si fuera los dientes de una sierra, tiene que haber muchos inversores - traders más bien - poniendose las botas con el valor. En mi caso, mi aversión al riesgo es muy elevada y mis conocimientos de bolsa escasos, así que lo dejo para otros.


----------



## emho (19 Jul 2012)

ciudadanodealcorcon dijo:


> Siempre me gusta ver el vaso medio lleno, antes que medio vacio:
> 
> Hoy entro en bankias, pues me salí antes de la caida bestial que esta teniendo.
> Hoy es mi momento.



<object width="853" height="480"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/DQG85q00Nrg?version=3&amp;hl=es_ES&amp;rel=0"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/DQG85q00Nrg?version=3&amp;hl=es_ES&amp;rel=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="853" height="480" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true"></embed></object>


----------



## emho (19 Jul 2012)

Feliz aniversario bankeros y gracias por quedaros con parte del pufo, asi tocamos a poner menos los demas.


----------



## emho (20 Jul 2012)

Me meto ahora o puede seguir bajando?


----------



## ex pepito feliz (20 Jul 2012)

emho dijo:


> Me meto ahora o puede seguir bajando?



yo comprare a 0,10 ( aunque no estoy del todo seguro) pero tengo pensao invertir unos 300 -500 a esos precios y esperar el rebote del gato muerto .


----------



## roygbiv (20 Jul 2012)

emho dijo:


> Me meto ahora o puede seguir bajando?



No vayas contra la tendencia.


----------



## xmax (20 Jul 2012)

Rajoy no logra frenar un lunes negro en los mercados tras el rescate de Bankia
El presidente asegura que “no va a haber ningún rescate de la banca española”
La prima de riesgo supera los 513 puntos básicos por la relación entre deuda y banca
Las acciones de Bankia caen un 13,4% en su regreso al parqué
*Los analistas de bancos internacionales creen que los títulos pueden caer a 0,30 euros*
Rajoy no logra frenar un lunes negro en los mercados tras el rescate de Bankia | Economía | EL PAÍS

Tras esta noticia puede que expepito feliz este en la buena, todos comprando a 0,30€ un pequeño repunte y "pa bajo"


----------



## EDGE (21 Jul 2012)

ciudadanodealcorcon dijo:


> Siempre me gusta ver el vaso medio lleno, antes que medio vacio:
> 
> Hoy entro en bankias, pues me salí antes de la caida bestial que esta teniendo.
> Hoy es mi momento.


----------



## Zparo reincidente (21 Jul 2012)

*eSPECTACULAR:como un fanboy es capaz de suicidarse economicamente en favor del partido*

aquí tiene el atila de los médicos,y de los profesores,el fanboy pperodefensor de caja mandril y bankia,no hablamos de otro que no sea ciudadno de alcorcón.

juzguen ustedes

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/bolsa-e-inversiones/309274-hoy-compro-bankias-alla.html


----------



## Zparo reincidente (21 Jul 2012)

elpepitismo no se circunscribe sólo a los pepitos, los fanboys también podemos descubrir queson himbersoreh banzai.

¿cuántos fanboys peperos habrán muerto inutilmente en bankia,sólo para que los compañeros de partido supieran que ellos también estaban posicionados en la cloaca?


----------



## EDGE (21 Jul 2012)

Zparo reincidente dijo:


> aquí tiene el atila de los médicos,y de los profesores,el fanboy pperodefensor de caja mandril y bankia,no hablamos de otro que no sea ciudadno de alcorcón.
> 
> juzguen ustedes
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/bolsa-e-inversiones/309274-hoy-compro-bankias-alla.html




Te ha gustado el gif??



ciudadanodealcorcon dijo:


> Siempre me gusta ver el vaso medio lleno, antes que medio vacio:
> 
> Hoy entro en bankias, pues me salí antes de la caida bestial que esta teniendo.
> Hoy es mi momento.






EDGE dijo:


>



*http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/bolsa-e-inversiones/309274-hoy-compro-bankias-alla-11.html#post6821976*


----------



## Zparo reincidente (21 Jul 2012)

si me descojono pongo cara al fanboy de alcorcón


----------



## EDGE (21 Jul 2012)

A mi me parece muy extraño lo del royo animosa-Ciudadano de alcorcon



ciudadanodealcorcon dijo:


> Siempre me gusta ver el vaso medio lleno, antes que medio vacio:
> 
> Hoy entro en bankias, pues me salí antes de la caida bestial que esta teniendo.
> Hoy es mi momento.



*Osea que el tio ha palmao pasta dos veces en el mismo titulo.* ::

Entre este y el cascallana ese famoso, huiria de alcorcon echando leches. :XX:


----------



## Zparo reincidente (21 Jul 2012)

EDGE dijo:


> A mi me parece muy extraño lo del royo animosa-Ciudadano de alcorcon



son gente del partido,uno del psoe,otro del pp y porlovisto se conocen


----------



## EDGE (21 Jul 2012)

Zparo reincidente dijo:


> son gente del partido,uno del psoe,otro del pp y porlovisto se conocen



Y cuidado que no vivan juntos. :8:


----------



## Zparo reincidente (21 Jul 2012)

fijo,mucha castuza endogámica se apareade esas formas,y luego cagan sus hijos,y perpetuan el castuzismo


----------



## EDGE (21 Jul 2012)

.


Cuando muchos pierden en bolsa, alguien gana mucho.


----------



## Viernes_negro (21 Jul 2012)

ciudadanodealcorcon dijo:


> Ya ves. Ni siquiera el moderador me ha mandado algun mensaje diciendo que lo que posteaba podría ser delito por incitar a la compra de acciones de empresas quebradas (literal).
> 
> En fin...



Es que recomendaste la compra de acciones de una empresa quebrada, es lo que hiciste, ni más ni menos.

Ahora no hablas de Alcorcón? Ahora están los tuyos, que es la otra cara de la moneda ppsoe, sinvergüenza. Qué dice tu partido de lo de Valencia?

Y animosa? Dónde está? No se ha dado cuenta de que con lo que pagó ella por su VPO sin visillos ahora se compran dos viviendas en el mercado "libre"?

Hijos de Goebbles


----------



## Michael_Knight (21 Jul 2012)

Ciudadanodealcorcon, aparte de Pintoresco animador del foro, es que es empleado de Bankia y defiende fielmente a "su" empresa


----------



## Burbujilimo (21 Jul 2012)

Si comprastes el 17 de mayo osciló entre 1,17 y 1,58 (putos chicharros lo que hacen en el intradía).

A día de hoy al cierre de 0,618 habría perdido entre un 48% y un 71% de lo que metiste, en 2 meses. Enhorabuena por la operación.

Ahora que están tan baratas mete otro paquetito, para promediar... ::


----------



## ciudadanodealcorcon (21 Jul 2012)

Lo sigo diciendo: Ni puta idea.

Ya no tengo Bankia, salí a tiempo, estoy pensando n entrar el lunes a primerísima hora en un banco potente del ibex, uno rojo...creo que el lunes se disparara....


----------



## ciudadanodealcorcon (21 Jul 2012)

Por cierto, que hace esta mierda en el principal? 

Moderadores.

Ya esta reportado para que se coloque donde corresponde: Guarderia o papelera.

Un saludo.


----------



## ciudadanodealcorcon (21 Jul 2012)

Obviamente no habéis leído el hilo entero, paso de explicaros nada.


----------



## patsy (21 Jul 2012)

ciudadanodealcorcon dijo:


> Lo sigo diciendo: Ni puta idea.
> 
> Ya no tengo Bankia, salí a tiempo, estoy pensando n entrar el lunes a primerísima hora en un banco potente del ibex, uno rojo...creo que el lunes se disparara....



jojooj... saliste a tiempo de que? de palmar pasta? que casualidad, nos cuentas cuando entras pero no cuando sales...


----------



## EDGE (21 Jul 2012)

ciudadanodealcorcon dijo:


> Lo sigo diciendo: Ni puta idea.
> 
> Ya no tengo Bankia, salí a tiempo, *estoy pensando n entrar el lunes a primerísima hora en un banco potente del ibex*, uno rojo...creo que el lunes se disparara....


----------



## alvapost (24 Jul 2012)

A este tio voy a seguirlo, todo un guru de la bolsa. Basta con hacer lo contrario a lo que haga el para ganar pasta.


----------



## EDGE (26 Jul 2012)

emho dijo:


> Algún ex-fc que me aconseje ¿Estoy a tiempo todavía de comprar?



Llama a la concejalia de economia del ayuntamiento de alcorcon.

Pregunta por "ciudadanodealcorcon". Pero date prisa, que si no se las queda todas el.


----------



## Rocket (26 Jul 2012)

¿Bankias? Yo prefiero comprar Santander, que ahora están a muy buen precio.

Pero que cada uno haga con su dinero lo que quiera.


----------



## Pasapisero_borrado (26 Jul 2012)

Siempre le he tenido por el tonto del foro, pero ahora empiezo a creer que es un completo genio.


----------



## I'm back (11 Dic 2012)

Bankia va p´arriba.


----------



## New Edge (12 Dic 2012)

ciudadanodealcorcon dijo:


> Hola Buenos Dias.
> 
> En estos momentos la acción de bankia se dispara , y ya sube un 9%.
> 
> Un saludo a todos.





Un saludo tio.


----------



## SAREB (28 Dic 2012)

ciudadanodealcorcon dijo:


> Siempre me gusta ver el vaso medio lleno, antes que medio vacio:
> 
> Hoy entro en bankias, pues me salí antes de la caida bestial que esta teniendo.
> Hoy es mi momento.


----------



## tocatejistaextremo (28 Dic 2012)

[youtube]e2TpspIKMBo[/youtube]


----------



## Dekalogo10 (29 Dic 2012)

pirlazo dijo:


> Bankia va p´arriba.



Y tu p'abajo como el amigo Currito


----------



## Pepinho (29 Dic 2012)

Compra otras pocas y así ten drás más. Mejor, compralas todas y nadie más saldrá tocado.


----------



## scratch (30 Dic 2012)

tocatejistaextremo dijo:


> [youtube]e2TpspIKMBo[/youtube]



::::::::::


----------



## Francisco Camps (30 Dic 2012)

Dekalogo10 dijo:


> Y tu p'abajo como el amigo Currito



Ufff, como desaparezca BV no voy a poder salir de la guardería...


----------



## chaber (31 Dic 2012)




----------



## despiporron (4 Ene 2013)

chaber dijo:


>



) ) )
Si los que nacen lumbreras, nacen lumbreras.


----------



## Rexter (4 Ene 2013)

BANKIA sale del IBEX 35.
Yo creo que todavía le queda bajada hasta 0,2 euros o incluso menos.


----------



## ex pepito feliz (4 Ene 2013)

alvarexter dijo:


> BANKIA sale del IBEX 35.
> Yo creo que todavía le queda bajada hasta 0,2 euros o incluso menos.



yo lo dije en su momento, comprare bankia a 0,1.

es triste pero es asi. ::::


----------



## Guevon (4 Ene 2013)

Si hubieras entrado hoy te hubieras forrado!


----------



## Michael_Knight (14 Feb 2013)

Reflotando...


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (15 Feb 2013)

EDGE dijo:


> .
> 
> 
> Cuando muchos pierden en bolsa, alguien gana mucho.



La banca?


----------



## sen (15 Feb 2013)

¿Qué tal el día bankeros?


----------



## currito (15 Feb 2013)

si cuando lleguen a 0,01 me voy a la oficina y le digo que quiero mil € en acciones, ¿creerán que les estoy troleando?


----------



## Brandon Shaw (15 Feb 2013)

ex pepito feliz dijo:


> yo lo dije en su momento, comprare bankia a 0,1.
> 
> es triste pero es asi. ::::



Yo diria que si cae a 0.1 ya esta para el arrastre. Bankia es Fannie Mae y Freddie Mac. 

A dia de hoy solo salvan su dinero si se inyecta mas dinero publico, y no poco. Si cae a 0.1 querra decir que ya no la salvaran la iran liquidando y adios.


----------



## Goodbye (28 Feb 2013)

Donde dije digo digo ... 

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/bolsa-e-inversiones/398916-comprasteis-bankias-y-leeis-burbuja-y-no-salisteis-a-vuestro-problema.html


----------



## MrMonedas (28 Feb 2013)

:Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:


----------



## Pato Sentado (28 Feb 2013)

Es el peligro de los foros... que el poso queda...


----------



## Manolo Mota (28 Jul 2014)

ciudadanodealcorcon dijo:


> Siempre me gusta ver el vaso medio lleno, antes que medio vacio:
> 
> Hoy entro en bankias, pues me salí antes de la caida bestial que esta teniendo.
> Hoy es mi momento.



http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/328291-feliz-aniversario-bankeros.html


----------

